# Fell Off The Tapes Wagon



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Everyone...Hope all of you are feeling well. I haven't been keeping up with the board too well lately. I started a new job, this is my third week there. So far, so good. A little stressful, but you know how it is when you start anything major in life...love those changes and what it does to my IBS







But I am happy to say that I have had only one SLIGHT problem with my IBS...and my Bentyl worked on it just fine. But I am very upset at myself cause I skipped out on my CD's...first one day, then a few days later another two days. I had been on side 3, and was feeling great and sleeping well for the first time in ages! At first I thought to myself "Just forget it, I can't make the time to listen to them...too busy now". But I found myself getting all tensed up about little things, and not sleeping well at all. Been having strange, scary and very vivid dreams too.So I decided I needed to make the time for the CD's...for ME...cause I know how much better they make me feel. I am on day 4 now, and all feels right in my world again







Sleepiong so much better too! I am wondering too, have any of you tried any of Mike's other tapes? Take care everyone







Debra


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool Debra! I'm glad your feeling better, I know what you mean about the tapes. At Christmas this year i kept making excuses not to listen, i missed a couple days...then a couple more, then a week. After that i though f*ck it! I'm starting again. It was way too stressful in my house to be able to follow them anyway.I'm finished now though, finally!


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Debra glad you are starting to feel better. It is so important that we all put aside a little time just for ourselves.Spliff, congratulations on finishing the progam!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, I support you all the way, but I think on your own you came to the right conculsions







, although I understand starting the new job, could upset the time frame. The time for stress reduction is when you don't have time for stress reduction. LOLStick with it so it works, it takes time and is gradual, but as you have noticed and from what you posted it is helping you out and will help more by sticking to the schedule do to the way it works to break down the mind armies and make changes in our negative thoughts patternsIf you ever have a problem in the future just let us know and will get you back on track.I am really glad your back at it and things are right again, keep us updated and just enjoy them and the progress.







As for Mike's other tapes I like them all personally, but I am sure others will comment for you also.Good luck with the new job also.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Debra:I'm glad to hear things are looking up for you, and you're back on schedule.







It does make a big difference in how a person feels.I have done just about all of Mike's tapes: IBS Audio 100, Inner Peace, Insomnia, Relaxation, Stress, and Anxiety. All of them are excellent, and each has it's own focus.







My life has been pretty stressful, and through the tapes I've learned a lot of valuable techniques and ways of coping with things that come up.JeanG


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Everyone..Thanks for the kind replies! It is so comforting to know I have you all here to lean on if need be. I think I'd like to try Mike's tape on Anxiety, as I suffer from that as well. For many years the doctors told me I was just depressed. Then last year my new doctor started questioning me more on my background and symptoms...he tells me I suffer from depression but mostly from anxiety. And I also have a slight case of OCD...seems as if "normal" folks don't continuously count things...knobs, window panes, cars, ceiling tiles, anything and everything. Course when I do count, the total always has to end in an even number - or else I must start from the top again. And I just thought it was the bookkeeper in me coming out from so many years in this profession







I do take medication, but don't even think its working on the anxiety. I guess this topic is for another site tho....but I will look into ordering the anxiety tapes. Thanks for the info..Thanks again for being my support....you are all the greatest! Am off to go to sleep and listen to Mike now







Debra


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Debra:That's what we're all here for - a support group!







The Anxiety cd is wonderful, but it's not a long program like the IBS Audio 100 or Towards Inner Peace. Just so you know, so you're not surprised when you get it. You should probably email Mike first and ask him how long you should wait to start it after finishing the 100 day program.







JeanG


----------

